# outboard jet pump tricks and ideas



## semojetman (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone have any useful tricks or tips for everyone to grt optimum performance out of their outboard pump.?

Whalestails??
Jet wings??
Stainless impellers?
Sharpening grates?
Homemade loader scoops??
Polished impellers??
Side fins on shoes??
Polishing inside of pump??

What have you tried? What helped? What was a waste of time?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 18, 2013)

Foot wings: Made a huge difference at low speeds, high load and while turning. Allowed him to run trimmed out more before cavitating.


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 19, 2013)

Out of all of the above I use intake fins.. They help me with my setup with cavitation on hard turns, ive removed them and tried and there is a drastic difference.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 19, 2013)

Electric trim seams to make a helluva difference.

Jonah


----------



## ramuh2121 (Aug 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326574#p326574 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 19 Aug 2013, 10:55[/url]"]Electric trim seams to make a helluva difference.
> 
> Jonah



+1 I don't have it and it's a PITA.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 19, 2013)

Get a polished sharpened stainless impeller, polish the pump, clean up the shoe, bevel leading edge of the liner and sharpen the grates or you can even get thinner ones. Biggest gains there is the stainless impeller and the polished pump. but a lot of little things add up.

Always figured fins would slow a boat down because of the extra drag... at least that been my thoughts.


----------



## Brian J (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's what I've done to our 1650AW Alumacraft with a 90/65 Yamaha and the difference I observed:

Four blade Stainless Impeller: Saw a HUGE difference in hole shot and running on plane at low speeds. Didn't see much on the top end. Would recommend these to anyone who isn't running them. 

Boyesen Fiber Reeds: Saw a difference at start up, cold idle and hole shot (rpms getting to WOT faster). Didn't see much on the top end. Also have peace of mind knowing that will be easier on my cylinder walls in case of failure than the metal ones.

Side fins: Had less cavitation; especially when turning sharp and running in choppy water. Didn't notice any effect on speed one way or the other. Side fins are not very durable. I have gone through about 6 pairs in 13 summers of running them. I have a jig made that I use to beat them back in shape when they get bent and I have to do that once or twice a summer depending on water levels and where I am fishing. 

Power trim: Definitely a must. Though our boat is relatively small, you can still the hull lift when I trim the engine up.


----------

